# Office Hunter



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Not sure if you call them office bands, but I have threaded elastic bands, 3 sets of 2 rubber bands threaded with a half hitch(?) are these strong enough for squirrels with large rocks?

Shadowslinger123


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

How big a rock can a squirrel carry?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Why not test them and see?


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

ive herd great reviews on them alouth ive never tried them so it probley counts for nothing but if you get a very strong glass bottle like cosovouir or something and shoot smooth river stones at it you'll find that if it breaks that it will down a squirrel this is just my personal opinion and ive found skulls much eaisier to penetrate that thick glass bottles so try my test and then if it does go hunting because even though your craving to go out and hunt you'll still want to make a quick humane kill as (and exscuse the language) if you dont ans iit runs off injured or it takes hours for you to killl it you'll feel like **** for weeks thanks anyway and im glad people come and ask on here before running off too soo with the incorrect equipments so thanks

Alexander .s. Howson

P.S: sorry for the spelling


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Shadowslinger123 said:


> Not sure if you call them office bands, but I have threaded elastic bands, 3 sets of 2 rubber bands threaded with a half hitch(?) are these strong enough for squirrels with large rocks?
> 
> Shadowslinger123


for a better answer it would be better to show your rig, too many variables in this mix!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

333 chains with 64's has enough power with 3/4" - 1" stones. Search chains tutorial


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's a hunting chainset on a tabbed natural


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That should be strong enough, if you use stones the size of your thumb-nail and hit the head. But you're not likely to have it drop dead, just stunned.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Here's a hunting chainset on a tabbed natural


nice catty pop shot


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dont underestimate the power of the chains , if youve never used them, youll be surprised .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

The stones I use are 1" x 1.5" oblong river stones. I'd guess they weigh 3/4-1 oz each, and with a red set of 444's I'd guess they're moving at about 160-180fps. When they hit skull, sh1t stops working right. 5/8" steel works like a charm as well.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> When they hit skull, sh1t stops working right.


Quote of the year!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

How many shots do you get out of those chains?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

About 500


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Not bad for 500 shots!


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

It should work fine as long as you use large stones. I have one of nico's slingshots and it shoots great with big rocks. I have killed a few birds with it so far.


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

M_J said:


> When they hit skull, sh1t stops working right.


Quote of the year!








[/quote]

I concur !


----------



## CopaMundial (Jul 12, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Here's a hunting chainset on a tabbed natural


That is indeed a nice looking slingshot.
But my bigger question is how did you get my dog to lay still long enough to take that photo???


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

CopaMundial said:


> Here's a hunting chainset on a tabbed natural


That is indeed a nice looking slingshot.
But my bigger question is how did you get my dog to lay still long enough to take that photo???









[/quote]
that's my old steer's jacket. (a cow hide) my jack russel calls it daddy.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> How big a rock can a squirrel carry?


This got me laughing!!

If this is an original; "How big a rock can a squirrel carry", you can consider yourself the coiner of a phrase. It is a phrase I can see being quoted by slingshot hunters from this day on.

For instance;

SS hunter 1; Hey bud, how big a rock do you think that squirrel can carry?

SS hunter 2; I don't think he can carry what you are gonna be givin' him. (under breath laughter by both) he he he he he...

-----Snap, thud, falling dead squirrel!!

SS hunter 2; I didn't think he could carry it.

SS hunter 1; Yeah buddy!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> When they hit skull, sh1t stops working right.


Quote of the year!








[/quote]

Second worthy quote of this thread!!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

When they hit skull, sh1t stops working right.









that is a great saying and if you dont mind i might find myself using it a bit.


----------

